
Decreases in global beer supply due to extreme drought and heat - Udik
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41477-018-0263-1
======
14
It seems this is the future warning for a lot of things. Coffee, bananas,
cocoa are all crops I have heard this about. But if places like Canada warm up
by a bit and the season extend just a bit, would that not make them prime
conditions for growing a lot of these things? Perhaps demand will bring on new
supply.

~~~
Udik
That's my reasoning as well. A lot of climate change research seems to assume
that the only variable is climate, while everything else has to stay the same:
in this case cultivated varieties, cultivation techniques, production
countries, economic incentives to cultivation, and so on. The world is
constantly adapting to changes, often in complex and unexpected ways. I have
next to zero faith in the ability of any researcher to correctly predict and
rule out the miriad of ways we can adapt to such changes, before a real
decrease in supply happens.

